# .243 cartridge for coyotes



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody has suggestions for a .243 catridge for coyotes. I recently got a new Ruger and I have been out a few weekends but haven't yet had a shot at one. I was told by a Cabela's employee to go with a larger grain, to make the velocity slow down. My goal is to leave the smallest exit hole I can in the hide. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

i use a 85grain core lokt and it puts holes in them about the size of a nickel. i have good success with this round for foxes and i feel it is a must try bullet for somone that uses a 243 and dosen't want a big hole.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I will look for some 85 grains. I have some 80 grain rounds right now I am using. I would have had a shot at a coyote with that today but it was a little out of range. Have you ever used 70 grain Nosler Ballistic Points? I have a box of those but haven't shot an animal with them yet.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

i have never tried Nosler Ballistic Points for coyotes but the 70 and 80 grain bullets are good grains. i like the 85 because it gets a little more range. Nosler Ballistic Points should work fine though they might put a hole a little bigger but it shouldn't be to bad i would think.

glad you saw one how far out was it??


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I had found a den so I set up and called over looking 2 different slough plus the den. I had no results there. I got in my truck and drove west and 2 miles away saw a big coyote sitting in the middle of a field. It was posted land so I couldn't shoot at him anyway. I stopped my truck and got my binocs to watch him. He got up and just kind of walked around real slow. I noticed he was limping. I think he may have been shot at. I would have liked to get him so he didn't suffer but the land was posted. I suppose he was about 300 + yards out (not quite sure). Then there was another one not far from the first one. That one was smaller (same section of posted land). I think the stand I found will produce soon though if I saw that much activity in a 2 mile span. I was going to go out this morning but the wind is the wrong way and we are also having a winter storm, and I don't have 4 wheel drive.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

good luck the one limping will prob. not come into ur callin because it has been shot. but u just might be able to. well ne how good luck and let ur shot be true


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

fallguy,
where were u hunting at? I haven't been yote hunting yet this year but have heard that quite a few other people have done fairly good. Haven't seen many fox tho, i think the population is on the rebound since the mange isn't a bad anymore. Hopefully the population starts to come back to normal. I heard you are a biology teacher. What school do you teach at? good luck


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't have a 243 right now, but I have had four in the past. I shot the 70 gr Ballistic Tip, but the fellow at Cabelas was right a heavy slow bullet would be better. You will not give up much on range because the better ballistic coefficient of the heavy bullet will make up for the loss of velocity. My last 243 shot the Hornady 87 gr hollow point best. I shot a few fox with it but they were out past 300 yards and they didn't blow them real bad. If I had hit bone I suppose I would have done much damage. The 95 gr Ballistic Tip was not to accurate in my rifle but it carried well and did less damage than many others. If your rifle will shoot them it may be a good choice.


----------



## bucky1399 (Feb 3, 2004)

I just purchased a Browning A-Bolt .243 WSSM. I am shooting 55 grain silvertips...no success on my coyote calling as of yet but the rifle drives tacks. Any thoughts on this cartridge? 8)


----------



## musky3737 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey Fallguy I am not the greatest coyote hunter in the world but I kinda think that big yote was limpin from fighting for a mate as they are breeding I believe. Musky3737


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

have u tried somthing solid?i hunt-em with a 90 grain solid point. it works nicly but you have to make a good shot!


----------



## Little man 15 (Feb 25, 2004)

Can anyone recomend some .243 factory loads?

thanks


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

I have had good luck with a 55 grain ballistic tip made by Hornady... Kills 'em quick and doesn't skip across the prarie.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good to see you around Duke.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes, I am always "around," Chris... Probably run into you sometime this spring chasing the geese...


----------



## plainsdrifter (Mar 15, 2004)

Shot a couple this winter with my factory deer load.Federal 100gr Power Points.Shots were placed just behind the front leg.
Amazing worked real well.Both had a thumb size in hole and the exit on one was the same size while the second was about 3times larger.
Dont know if Id try this load again ,but was impressed with results.


----------

